# [2010] Mexico Timeshare Resale



## Questioning (Sep 21, 2010)

I am in the process, I think, of selling my timeshare in Mexico.  I am a US reident.  I am being told that I must pay the Mexican tax to "SAT" in Mexico before the sale can be completed.  I must go to a bank in Mexico City or a representative would do it for me electronically.  This would be before I receive my check for the property which will include a reimbursement for the Mexico tax.  I am afraid this is just another scam although until now everything seemed on the up and up.  Does anyone have information about this?

[Moving to Mexico forum - Makai Guy, BBS Administrator]


----------



## siesta (Sep 21, 2010)

sounds like a scam to me.  They call it a lot of different things, taxes, commissions, escrow fees, whatever it is, upfront dough is a no go.

One exception to this rule is Donate for a Cause, they are the one legit company I can think of that charges an up front fee.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 21, 2010)

Right now the resale market is flooded with cheap and free Mexican timeshares, so if you are being promised that they have a buyer with a big purchase price, it is almost certainly a scam.

The tax is also bogus.

*Any company that charges you a large upfront fee is a scammer - period.*

There are a lot of scammers out there taking advantage of desperate timeshare owners these days. Most timeshares are selling for 0-10% of retail, but that's a bitter pill to swallow, so owners grasp at shady offers, hoping they are for real. Legitimate resellers charge a commission after the sale, but the scammers all ask for a large upfront payment. 

*Here are some warnings signs with these kinds of companies:
*
1) Did you get an unsolicited sales call from them?

2) Do they say that they already have a renter/buyer for your timeshare? (or an established market like people attending conventions.)

3) Do they want you to pay hundreds/thousands of dollars for a title search and transfer fees, or taxes, or a closing fee, UPFRONT?

4) Are they offering to rent/sell it for far more than the market value?

5) Do they want you to pay a large up front fee that supposedly you will get back?

6) Do they want your credit card number over the phone?​
*If you answer yes to any of these questions, then this is the usual scenario:
*
Once you pay the fee and receive the contract, you discover that the company has only promised to *advertise*  your resort, not to rent/sell it, and they don't mention having a renter/buyer in the contract. 

Then, you won't hear anything from them for a long time, and when you contact them, they will tell you that the renter/buyer backed out, but they will advertise your timeshare on their over-priced website. 

Finally, when you try to get your money back, they will point out that you signed a contract, and it's only for advertising. 

When you try to challenge it with your credit card company, they will tell you that you only had 60 days to dispute the charge, and that it's too late to do anything.​
*To see what your timeshare is really worth on the current resale market:*


1) Register with eBay
2) Log into eBay
3) Search for the resort by exact name
4) Click on "completed listings" on the menu on the left

(Be sure you look at the completed listings - those are actually SELLING prices - you will find asking prices all over the place, but what really counts is what they actually sold for.)​


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 21, 2010)

Questioning said:


> I am in the process, I think, of selling my timeshare in Mexico.  I am a US reident.  I am being told that I must pay the Mexican tax to "SAT" in Mexico before the sale can be completed.  I must go to a bank in Mexico City or a representative would do it for me electronically.  This would be before I receive my check for the property which will include a reimbursement for the Mexico tax.  I am afraid this is just another scam although until now everything seemed on the up and up.  Does anyone have information about this?


If they contacted you and said they had a buyer lined up for your timeshare, and now you have to send them money in order to get your money, it's almost surely a scam.

By any chance, are you dealing with "Sierra Rentals and Resales"?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 21, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> By any chance, are you dealing with "Sierra Rentals and Resales"?



Ohhhh....good question!  That is the latest twist in their scam, isn't it!

Notice that we haven't heard back from [*Gomezlor] in awhile...

*Corrected name


----------



## aliikai2 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Please read through this post*

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112034

It may save you thousands.

fwiw,

Greg



Questioning said:


> I am in the process, I think, of selling my timeshare in Mexico.  I am a US reident.  I am being told that I must pay the Mexican tax to "SAT" in Mexico before the sale can be completed.  I must go to a bank in Mexico City or a representative would do it for me electronically.  This would be before I receive my check for the property which will include a reimbursement for the Mexico tax.  I am afraid this is just another scam although until now everything seemed on the up and up.  Does anyone have information about this?
> 
> [Moving to Mexico forum - Makai Guy, BBS Administrator]


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 21, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Ohhhh....good question!  That is the latest twist in their scam, isn't it!
> 
> Notice that we haven't heard back from Melizard in awhile...


Nor from gomelor, who was getting ready to send in her "tax payment".


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 21, 2010)

She visited TUG on the 14th, but hasn't posted since the 7th, when she wrote about the negative response she has received on TUG.

(BTW - I had her name wrong and corrected it.)


----------



## pjrose (Sep 21, 2010)

Good Grief - I just read that thread referred to above.  I'm speechless.


----------



## Elk Crossing (Sep 28, 2010)

I sold a time share to a private party at the villa del pamar group, and just paid for a deed transfer ( maybe $100) through the San Diego office. So check with where you pay your yearly fees main office of the procedures required.


----------



## aliikai2 (Oct 5, 2010)

*How did you come out?*

I may have missed it, but I was hoping that you had not fallen for this?? Greg



Questioning said:


> I am in the process, I think, of selling my timeshare in Mexico.  I am a US reident.  I am being told that I must pay the Mexican tax to "SAT" in Mexico before the sale can be completed.  I must go to a bank in Mexico City or a representative would do it for me electronically.  This would be before I receive my check for the property which will include a reimbursement for the Mexico tax.  I am afraid this is just another scam although until now everything seemed on the up and up.  Does anyone have information about this?
> 
> [Moving to Mexico forum - Makai Guy, BBS Administrator]


----------



## pjrose (Oct 5, 2010)

Here we go again.  A first-timer posts a question - may or may not be legit - TUGgers try to help - and then the first-timer disappears and doesn't even bother to check for replies.

We should help those who ask, newbies included (maybe especially newbies!) but when they don't come back to TUG again .....

I think a legitimate poster would come back with more questions, asking for detail and clarifications, and a "thanks for all your help!" sure would be nice!

(Not that I helped this particular OP, but I hope the rest of you know what I mean).


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 5, 2010)

The OP posted and then immeiately left, so they haven't seen any of the responses.  I see no reason to think this wasn't a legit post, because this "Mexican tax" scam is one we are seeing a lot of now.  

I think a lot of these folks just don't bookmark the site and never find their way back to TUG - I don't think there is anything mysterious going on, in most cases.


----------



## pjrose (Oct 5, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> The OP posted and then immeiately left, so they haven't seen any of the responses.  I see no reason to think this wasn't a legit post, because this "Mexican tax" scam is one we are seeing a lot of now.
> 
> I think a lot of these folks just don't bookmark the site and never find their way back to TUG - I don't think there is anything mysterious going on, in most cases.



No, I didn't mean mysterious or, in this case, not legit....but why post a question and then not go back to look for answers?  They don't have to bookmark it, just check history.  And if they set up a screen name, wouldn't there be a confirmation email that they could use to get back?

Anyway, I see it as rude - or at least thoughtless - to ask for help and then not acknowledge the help others give.


----------



## JJ36 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Thank You!!*

Thank you all so much for this thread.  My family was about to make the same mistake as soo many people have discussed on here.  Our story went something like this:

*unsolicited phone call for an offer to buy weeks.
*Caladesi Event Management claimed they had a buyer lined up for this year and needed units for the next 3-5 years as well.
*needed $900 for a title search upfront...which unfortunately we paid.
*Then we were informed we needed to pay the "MEXICAN TAX" of $$7,907 UPFRONT, which would be held in escrow by Twin  Cities Escrow Services...which was guaranteed and fully refundable.

Moral of the story...if it sounds too good to be true, it most likely is.  Once again, thank you so much for keeping people informed of these scams.  And tell people to be aware of Caladesi and Twin Cities Escrow.


----------



## pjrose (Oct 15, 2010)

Glad we could help, and sorry you lost the $900!


----------



## tooldude (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, i guess the tax scam is alive and well.  Got lucky though, a friend of mine has an attorney in Mexico. I faxed him the docs. He called the "escrow" lady and told her she was scamming.  The salesman had the nerve to call me and say that was rude.  I'll go thru with the sale IF the tax money comes out of escrow. I'm not paying any money up front.


----------



## tooldude (Feb 2, 2011)

So, I just went thru this with Leisure Resort Specialist out of San FRancsisco.
Sale looks totally legit.  Then comes this tax bill which must be pre-paid.  RED-FLAG!!!  The guy has a great story about how foreigners must pre-pay to insure the gov. gets their money. A friend faxed a copy of the deal to his Mexican real estate agent and attorney. The attorney called the "escrow" lady and told her that she was trying to scam me. The lead sales guy called me to tell me that the attorney was rude and he didn't appreciate it.  Sucks for them when we get legal advice.  I'll still go thru with it (if it's even legit) but only if the tax money comes out at escrow. I'm not pre-paying anything, and the Mexican attorney said you should NEVER pre-pay anything like this.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2011)

tooldude - It's a common scam - don't do it!

If they charge a large upfront fee - they are going to scam you!


----------



## nbrader (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! for having all of this information up here.  I had been approached in the same fashion by Bayside Management Group.  They've sent what appeared to be legitimate paperwork, including escrow material from Bancomer until today.  When they told me I have to pay sales tax of $4000 prior to close.

Who can I report them to?  I have at least 3 email addresses, web pages, and phone numbers for these characters.

Thanks again!  I appreciate you being here!


----------



## Karen G (Mar 26, 2011)

nbrader said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! for having all of this information up here. . .
> Who can I report them to?  I have at least 3 email addresses, web pages, and phone numbers for these characters.
> 
> Thanks again!  I appreciate you being here!


Glad you found this information in time.  You might contact PROFECO if they are located in Mexico. Here is a link. That is a Mexican consumer protection agency.  If any of your contact info for the company is in the U.S., maybe you could contact the Attorney General for whatever state they're in.


----------



## dlb1985 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Pretty sure have just been dupped...What now?*

Hello,

my parents were contacted by Bayside Management Group and were told they had to pay the sales taxes to the Mexican Government before the sale...somewhere in the amount of $3000.  Therefore, they have then wired the funds to the place they were told too; Bancomex I believe?  It has now been approximately 10days since this has occurred and they have been brushed off to the side and calls are not returned.  A man named David Bishop was supposed to have a conference with them this morning but apparently he is gone again.  They then said they would hold while he is reached and were hung up on.

So it looks like they have been scammed unfortunately.

Why is there to do now?  Any steps to take?  Anyway of recouping the monies?  Any advice is greatly appreciated.  Thank You!


----------



## aliikai2 (Apr 25, 2011)

*The money is Gone!!*

Please let them know that this money is gone and will never be seen again, and no matter what line of bs this company calls with, sending them any more money will only insure one thing, that money will also be gone. 

These companies operate outside the US, there is now way to recover these funds.

When ever someone wants you to Wire, Western Union, money you be sure that this is a fraud and they don't want the USPS involved as Mail Fraud is something the Post Office and the Feds love to prosecute. 

fwiw

Greg


----------



## timetrek (Sep 5, 2012)

Questioning said:


> I am in the process, I think, of selling my timeshare in Mexico.  I am a US reident.  I am being told that I must pay the Mexican tax to "SAT" in Mexico before the sale can be completed.  I must go to a bank in Mexico City or a representative would do it for me electronically.  This would be before I receive my check for the property which will include a reimbursement for the Mexico tax.  I am afraid this is just another scam although until now everything seemed on the up and up.  Does anyone have information about this?
> 
> [Moving to Mexico forum - Makai Guy, BBS Administrator]



Wow! This could could have been my post.

I'm in a similar situation with a company called lakotavacationsllc.com. Everything looked legit, and I was eager to comply, but then I got the "SAT" Tax cost. This made me pause, then I started Googling and wound up on this site.

I did more research about who I was dealing with and ran into some red flags.

They say they've been in business for five years, but they just created their website last month? (August 06, 2012)
Looking at the staff I see that Michele Evans eyes have been Photoshopped over Lise Klien
It looks like they piggybacked off a legit company gone stagnate, a Nonresidential Construction company that has a name that can double as a timeshare broker
The contact website for the person handling the escrow account didn't bother to build the website serviciosdeimpuestosprofesionales.com (created March 23, 2012)
I tried to see if any of their staff existed elsewhere online (Facebook or LinkedIn), but they don't.
When the "Bank" called to talk about the money held in escrow, the background had the similar echoing effect just like when I talked to their Purchasing Director Olivia.
I saw an age for Mark A. Bretl at 53 years, but his profile picture on the website makes him look younger.
No Analytic tracking on their site. (Not a big deal, but still)
They broke the license agreement of the "free" website (http://www.os-templates.com/free-website-templates/ost-magazine) they uploaded to their server
The price they were able to get a buyer for was way over the the current market price (too good to be true)

I say look out for this company. It's seems really fishy.


----------



## RX8 (Sep 16, 2012)

timetrek said:


> Wow! This could could have been my post.
> 
> I'm in a similar situation with a company called lakotavacationsllc.com. Everything looked legit, and I was eager to comply, but then I got the "SAT" Tax cost. This made me pause, then I started Googling and wound up on this site.
> 
> ...



See more info on Lakota Vacations on this thread

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178921

Lakota Vacations LLC is a legit entity registered with the state of WA.  The Manager listed with that WA registration is Mark Bretl, the same "CEO and President" listed on Lakota Vacation's website.  As I stated on the other thread I suspect strongly that this scam outfit has hijacked the names of Lakota Vacations, LLC and Mark Bretl and are using that info to make it appear that they have been around a number of years.  A Google search of Mark Bretl appears to show that he is a professional NOT in the timeshare business.  I located his home phone number via Google very easily and it is showing that he still lives on Marine View Drive (the address registered with state of WA).

Anyone want to call Mr. Bretl to see how surprised he is going to be to find out that someone is using his info for fraudulent purposes?  Soon enough he will probably have irate people who have been scammed calling him.


----------

